# Hundreds of tips!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://woodworkingtips.com/etips/ :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Well that's pretty cool.
Thanks


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnwicks (Oct 30, 2010)

Very interesting and informative tips. Thanks for sharing here.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

That's cool! A lot of useful info for a beginner like myself.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Bill


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a bunch of good information, thanks Bill.:thumbsup:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Great! I found a tip that will help me tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayreynolds (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting this link. I've bookmarked it for quick reference.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:Thanks Wood, Alot of great stuff and reads there?


----------



## Radco (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the link..GREAT info


----------

